# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء استفسار ؟  عضو جديد

## rabah dz

السلام عليكم 
انا عضو جديد من الجزائر اردت ان انتمي الى عائلة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول 
هل من مرحب

----------


## salihmob

هلا بيك اخي الكريم في في  منتداك 
ارجوان تجد كل ما تتمناه في هذا المنتدي
واتمني ان اري ابداعتك بين صفحات المنتدي 
مرحبا بك اخي الغالي

----------


## mohamed73

مرحبا بك اخي *اتمنى لـك قضاء اجـمـل الآوقــآت واسعدها في صحبتـنا*
اهلاوسهلا بك بيننا

----------

